# Seiko/ Citizen parts lists etc. in PDF format



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have Seiko technical data on almost all movements and service notes. Some Citizen and setting instructions too. They are all in PDF format and some files are quite large. If anybody wants a one then please let me know.

Example


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

Do you have any instructions for the 6138 chronograph, and any of the divers i.e. 6105, 6309, 7002 etc? I know the setting instructions are easy to work out for these non-complicated watches but it would still be nice to have a copy.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have the service manuals and schematics for all these. These explain the functions etc. They are large files , let me know if you would like them. I am sending you the 6138 now to see if it is what you require.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I would like the data sheets on the 6139 chronograph and also the SKX009 (7S26) as these are the two Seiko's that I own, please.

File size not a problem as I have been broadbanded









Thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

I got the file for the 6138. Any of the divers models appreciated. If you feel like it send me them all now and I'll download them at home. I have broadband so downloading the file isn't a problem, the only problem I have with the file size is that a lot of them at once will fill my mailbox up!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I would be eternally grateful if you could send me the file for my broken 6139.

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## chris (Mar 14, 2003)

Just read your post on movement PDFs and Iwould be really intrested if you have one on the 7s26 and a Citizen 8200. I'd just like to know whats going on inside really.

Many thanks Chris Madley.

[email protected]


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I do not have these, only earlier models.


----------



## samgher (Feb 22, 2010)

Roy:

I am searching service manuals for 6105 seiko movement (A & B versions). Do you have them?


----------

